# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Прыжок через стенку.

## Tatjana

У меня на соревнованиях Квай не прыгнул обратно стенку. Это был нонсес, на тренировках такого в последние месяцы просто не было ни разу. Собака знала, что ошиблась, но и 3 повторных команды не изменили её действий.
Когда я Квая покупала, то мне было известно, что предыдущий проводник не мог рашить проблему обратного прыжка. 
Квай в преодалении стенки спрыгивает за аппортом с самого верха. На этот раз призимление было неудачным. Может быть поэтому Квай не прыгнул сразу обратно.
Я хочу исключить такие варианты неудачных приземлений и научить собаку пробегать по барьеру. У кого есть какие мысли по этому поводу?

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Мы сначала, когда только-только начинали учить, просто сводили по горке за водилку, чтобы собака физически просто спрыгнуть не могла, а потом клали прямо в самый низ, в основание горки со стороны "схода" собаки мячик или валик (кому что больше нравится). Чтобы схватить, надо было сбежать, не спрыгнуть. Ну, еще горку поположе находили, долго через нее бегали, к стандартной си-и-ильно постепенно переходили. Вроде все бегают, а не прыгают.

----------


## alex67

Попробовать более пологий барьер,При прыжке с барьера стоять ближе))) (не прыгнет же он на родную МАМОЧКУ))))) у нас таким прыгунам помогало)))))) :Ab:

----------


## Katochka

Можно попробовать что-то вроде того, что в аджилити называют "бегущие контактные зоны" (там собака на буме, горке и ачелях должна коснуться лапой зоны внизу снаряда). Бум или горку раскладывают до максимально возможного пологого состояния и поощряют пробег собаки по снаряду (обычно кликером отмечают правильное прохождение и едой поощряют). Постепенно высота поднимается.
Примерно так все это происходит:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oGblg9SlE4

и результат:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvd_0...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naV09...e=channel_page
Но этот метод требует много времени. Ипошная стенка, конечно, отличается от аджилитной горки, но и пробегания её до самого низа не обязательно, ведь главное, чтобы Квай не улетал с вершины в космос?

----------


## alex67

У нас горка переносная,если собака соскакивает с самого верха то можна поставить её поближе к какомуто препятствию мешающему сделать сильный прыжек.Это может быть что угодно,стена,плетень из веток и т.д)))на что хватит фантазии)))) :Ad:

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> можна поставить её поближе к какомуто препятствию мешающему сделать сильный прыжек.Это может быть что угодно,стена,плетень из веток и т.д)))


со своей я бы не рискнула  :Ap:  абсолютно не смотрит куда прыгает. Из принципа. Будет стенка - прыгнет в стенку.  Так что все зависит от собаки

----------


## Tatjana

Я совершенно согласна с *Katochka*. Надо научить собаку пробегать зоны. Обращусь к Наталье Гаращенко за помощью. :Ab: 
Потом опишу развитие упражнений.

----------

